#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-01-19
<DoubleB> hello all.
<zillah> hey everybody
<zillah> hey DoubleB
<az7> hey hey hey
<zillah> hey az7
<az7> what is up?
<zillah> nm about to crash early :P
<az7> probably a wise move
<zillah> lol yeah i was up way too late last night...i got really sick
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-01-20
<r2d2rogers> Good morning kwadroke, am I right in thinking you are involved in the HSLUG?
<kwadroke> yeah,  just hsn't been any meetings for a while
<r2d2rogers> yeah, the LUG here hasn't been meeting in a while either.
<r2d2rogers> my other fun right now is looking for a different job.
<kwadroke> as far as I know there's no lugs meeting in Arkansas at the moment
<r2d2rogers> I'm looking at Hacker Space stuff more lately
<r2d2rogers> the idea of a geek collaborative space is very appealing, but if we had issues getting a LUG going, I don't know how something like that would work.
<kwadroke> There's one in planning stages in Central AR
<r2d2rogers> ::nods:: that's one of the things that made me look around little rock for jobs too.
<kwadroke> I think we're meeting this weekend about it
<kwadroke> http://hack-man.org
<kwadroke> I'm hoping this will help with the LUGs too
<kwadroke> has this channel been busy since I've been gone?
<r2d2rogers> not too much
<r2d2rogers> the tuesday night chats have still been on most weeks though
<r2d2rogers> I don't get to participate much, but I see the logs
<kwadroke> Just in case you don't know.... It's snowing over a good bit of the state
<Ahmuck-Sr> yahoo
<kwadroke> gool
 * Ahmuck-Sr is in kansas.  good to know it snows in AR
<kwadroke> *google
<kwadroke> unfortunately, when it snows, the state shutsdown
<Ahmuck-Sr> huh?
<kwadroke> everytime there's a chance of snow for a good portion of Arkansas, everyone leaves what they were doing and goes home
<kwadroke> and buys out all the bread and milk
<kwadroke> schools are closed all over and the roads are fine
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-01-18
<az7> chat night !
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-01-22
<waynew> good evening... anyone alive in here?
<az7> meh, somewhat
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-01-16
<TommyT> (looking through the logs) I would like to be the first to wish everyone a happy new year!
<TommyT> ... and a merry Christmas, Happy Thanksgiving, Halloween, Fourth of July, Memorial Day....
<TommyT> (for 2012)
<TommyT> Things have been slow around here.
<r2d2rogers> yes, yes they have, same as the channel I lurk in for Lousiana
<TommyT> Tony (Kwadroke) dropped the carlug.org domain (and associated mailing lists) for lack of interest, too. Not sure what the future holds for local interest.
<TommyT> We have the ubuntu-us-ar irc (here) and the discussion forum.
<TommyT> I took on the management of the loco (ubuntu-us-ar) when I noticed some rot in the settings. But I haven't done much. I'm not sure if I've even put us back in "North America" yet.
<r2d2rogers> yeah, I had comflicts of time when I used to be contact for us-la, but the people who took it over dropped out also
#ubuntu-us-ar 2016-01-19
<gamegenie> hello
<gamegenie> where is everyone?
<gamegenie> JonathanD: pingeroo
